# Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??



## Timgrasleben (16. Mai 2011)

Hab mir überlegt das fliegenfischen mal auszuprobieren, hab dafür nicht wirklich tolle plätze in meiner umgebung würd ich sagen aber an nem stink normalen forellen see mit gutem besatz würd das auch spaß bringen würd ich sagen..?


Was haltet ihr von sowas..


http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-FORRESTER-FL...port_Angelsport_Angelsets&hash=item53e697d796


Kann ich das relativ schnell lernen damit zu fischen oder ist es sehr schwer?


Mfg Tim


----------



## Forellen Luki (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Nix ;-)

also zum ausprobieren kannst du nichts falsch machen ...
Du wirst aber wenn du das werfen lernst und vielleicht einen Kurs machst schnell merken das du was anderes möchtest.

Wenn du wirklich vorhast Fliegenfischen zu lernen würde ich dir vorschlagen einen Anfänger Kurs zumachen in dem du nicht nur die Grundtechnik des werfen lernst sogar auch worauf man beim kauf seiner Ausrüstung achten sollte.

Deswegen, wenn du nur etwas ausprobieren willst dann kannst du dir so etwas kaufen aber wenn du das dann ausbauen möchtest ist das rausgeworfenes Geld und würdest besser das in einen Fliegenfischer Kurs stecken.

Lg Lukas#h


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Moin,

von wegen, "kannst du nichts falsch machen": zum Ausprobieren machst du meiner Meinung nach auf diese Weise so ziemlich alles falsch, was du falsch machen kannst.

Ein Komplettset, das so viel kostet, wie sonst gerade mal eine brauchbare Schnur, ist meistens nicht besonders praxistauglich und macht es oft gerade einem Anfänger unnötig schwer, damit klar zu kommen. Und wenn man dann noch versucht, auf eigene Faust das Fliegenfischen zu lernen - vergiß' es!

Kaufe dir lieber erst mal gar kein Gerödel und nehme an einem Kurs bei einem guten Instrktor teil. Danach weißt du dann selbst, ob du Lust zum Fliegenfischen hast und wieviel du sinnvollerweise für eine passende Ausrüstung ausgeben willst.

Ach ja, es gibt noch viel mehr Fischarten außer Forellen, die mit der Fliege Spaß machen; Weißfische, Karpfen, Rapfen, Barsche, Zander und Hechte sind auch nicht schlecht. 


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## locotus (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

@timgrasleben

fahr mal zu Christa Angelshop (solltest du wohl kennen) die hat seit Anfang des Jahres einige Fliegenruten zum halben Preis stehen. Ich glaube da findest du für knapp 50,- Euro eine halbwegs vernünftige Rute.

Kuddel Daddeldu hat recht auch anderen Fischen kann man mit derFliege nachstellen. Eine Forelle ist aber schon klasse, lies hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3330816&postcount=2965

gruß


----------



## omnimc (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Askari nimmt glaub für eine Compo 40 € 
habe mir auch mal ein set zum spielen gekauft. wasser hat sie aber nur einmal gesehen. denke hätte ich was gefangen würde ich glaube weitermachen.aber mir macht das doch nicht soviel spaß. zum üben sind so billige bestimmt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*



omnimc schrieb:


> ...zum üben sind so billige bestimmt nicht verkehrt.



Doch, sind sie. Nehmt das Geld lieber und geht zu einem Kurs. Da wird einem das Werfen gleich vernünftig beigebracht und man sieht sofort ob es einem Spaß macht oder nicht. Wenn man nämlich alleine anfängt und überhaupt nicht klar kommt verliert man sofort die Lust an dem Ganzen, und das nur weil man eigentlich alles falsch macht. Außerdem lassen sich selbst beigebrachte Wurffehler ganz beschi..en wieder ausbügeln. Es ist einfacher das gleich richtig zu machen. Ich weiß leider wovon ich rede. Ich hab nämlich den Weg mit so einer Billigrute gewählt und mach immer noch Fehler. Das wäre mit einem Kurs zu Anfang garantiert besser gelaufen.


----------



## sundeule (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Ich habe im Grunde zweimal mit dem Fliegenfischen begonnen:
1. Versuch, Anfang der 90er mit einer schwabbeligen Zweigeteilten und DT-Strippe in#7, die ich samt zwei Vorfächern und ein paar Fliegen für knapp 100 DM in Norge aufgelesen habe. Ohne Anleitung und mit wenig guter Literatur(die ich post Kurs erst viel später richtig verstanden habe) verging mir trotz einiger gefangener Fische bald die Lust aufgrund werferischen Unvermögens.
Der 2. Versuch vor ein paar Jahren begann mit einem Kurs
und abgestimmtem Gerät.  Das hat dann so gezündet, wie ich es selbst nie gedacht hätte. Ich war sicher auch vorher ein leidenschaftlicher Fischer aber irgendwie musste ich dann das Wort Leidenschaft noch einmal neu definieren 

Lass Dir auf jeden Fall bei den ersten Schritten helfen. Die Gefahr, sich Fehler anzutrainieren ist groß und für die Abstimmung des Gerätes braucht es etwas Erfahrung. Wenn Du niemanden kennst, ist ein Kurs eine gute Wahl und bietet auch Beratung für ein abgestimmtes Gerät unterhalb der Mercedesklasse.


----------



## Bruno 01 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*



sundeule schrieb:


> Ich habe im Grunde zweimal mit dem Fliegenfischen begonnen:
> 1. Versuch, Anfang der 90er mit einer schwabbeligen Zweigeteilten und DT-Strippe in#7, die ich samt zwei Vorfächern und ein paar Fliegen für knapp 100 DM in Norge aufgelesen habe. Ohne Anleitung und mit wenig guter Literatur(die ich post Kurs erst viel später richtig verstanden habe) verging mir trotz einiger gefangener Fische bald die Lust aufgrund werferischen Unvermögens.
> Der 2. Versuch vor ein paar Jahren begann mit einem Kurs
> und abgestimmtem Gerät. Das hat dann so gezündet, wie ich es selbst nie gedacht hätte. Ich war sicher auch vorher ein leidenschaftlicher Fischer aber irgendwie musste ich dann das Wort Leidenschaft noch einmal neu definieren
> ...


 
Ein sehr wichtiger Satz #6

Bruno #h


----------



## Timgrasleben (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Danke für die vielen antworten !!  

Wisst ihr was so ein kleiner kurs kostet ca. ?


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Du hast es ja nicht all zu weit nach Braunschweig. Dort, in Stöckheim, ist ein Händler der auch Wurfkurse gibt. Und wie der Zufall es will, ist sogar Einer in 2 Wochen.

Klick


----------



## sundown (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Ein Komplettset, das so viel kostet, wie sonst gerade mal eine brauchbare Schnur




Hallo Achim,

diese Aussage halte ich für falsch. Denn es gibt Schnüre im Preisbereich von 20 Euro, die definitiv mehr als nur "brauchbar" sind. Anfänger werden durch solche Parolen eingeschüchtert, die Fliegenfischer schaffen sich damit einen elitären Status.

Natürlich ist es am besten, wenn man zu Beginn einen Kurs besuchen und sich danach nach Herzenslaune ein individuelles Set zusammenstellen kann. Aber nicht jeder kann oder will für den Einstieg direkt 300 Euro aufwärts ausgeben.

Wenn es nicht geht oder man nicht will, führen auch andere Wege zum Fliegenfischen. Eine gewisse Qualität des Materials sollte sein, man muss sich informieren und üben. Aber es ist sicherlich machbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo Sundown,

seit über zwanzig Jahren beobachte ich, wie Leute, die sich für das Fliegenfischen interessieren, sich solche Sets kaufen, damit versuchen, sich das Werfen beizubringen und zu 90% scheitern. Ein Teil gibt nach solchen Versuchen komplett auf, der andere Teil investiert noch mal, läßt sich das Fliegenfischen beibringen und legt sich anderes Gerät zu. Das Billiggeraffel kommt so gut wie nie über eine längere Zeit zum Einsatz.

Deshalb mein Tipp, erst mal gar kein Gerät zu kaufen und das Geld lieber für einen Kurs zu investieren.


Ich glaube nicht, dass Fliegenfischen teurer oder elitärer ist als andere Angelarten oder Hobbies. Wenn jemand den Preis für eine gute Schnur am Wochenende in der Disko ausgiebt oder beim Brandungsangeln für das gleiche Geld Würmer und Blei in die Ostsee feuert, wird da kein Gerede drum gemacht; nur beim Fliegenfischen ist das elitär und abschreckend ... #c
Es gibt so viele total unelitäre Hobbies, die viel teurer sind: Computerspiele, Autos pimpen, Rauchen, Stammtisch, Frauen ... 


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## sundown (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo Achim,

ich habe nicht annähernd die Erfahrungswerte, wie Du sie nach der langen Zeit als aktiver Fliegenfischer hast. Einige Dinge sehe ich anders, aber ich gebe Dir Recht: Das Interesse am Fliegenfischen ist groß, viele beginnen es und viele geben es auf, und Billiggerät ist oftmals ein Schuss in den Ofen. Grundsätzlich gehe ich auch mit der Meinung konform, dass viel Geld mehr oder weniger unnötig auf den Kopf gehauen wird.

Der Vorwurf des Elitären ging aber vor allem in die Richtung, dass fast ausschließlich ein Kurs und teures Gerät propagiert und auch Anfängern als die einzigen Optionen präsentiert werden. Und eine Aussage wie die über das Set schlägt genau in diese Kerbe.

Die Materialien haben sich doch weiterentwickelt. Und die Preise für brauchbares Material sind extrem gesunken. Ich bekomme eine gute Schnur für 20 Euro, die Rolle kann ohne Probleme eine einfache Kohlefaserrolle fürs gleiche Geld sein und für 50 Euro ist heute schon eine gute Ruten zu finden. Kaufe ich mir jetzt noch ein paar Fliegen (die für 60 Cent reichen doch für den Anfang), ein Vorfach und vielleicht ein paar Kleinteile, habe ich für etwa 100 Euro eine ordentliche Ausrüstung für den Anfang.

Der Weg ist als Autodidakt garantiert kein leichter, aber mit den Informationsmöglichkeiten der heutigen Zeit einfacher als nie zuvor. Und über Foren wie dieses finde ich vielleicht auch einen erfahrenen Fliegenfischer, der mich mal über seine Schulter schauen lässt und der mir auch persönlich ein paar Tipps zum Werfen gibt.

Was ich nur sagen will: Es gibt finaziell schlecht gestellte Anfänger (Schüler, Studenten, Auszubildende, Arbeitslose), die sich weder einen Kurs noch teure Ausrüstung leisten können. Aber in diesen Situationen gibt es auch Möglichkeiten, die nur mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden sind.
Man sollte diese Anfänger nicht entmutigen, indem man Ihnen Notwendigkeiten und Preise nahelegt, die nicht in ihren Möglichkeiten liegen.

Gruß


----------



## sundeule (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo Sundown, niemand sprach hier von teuerstem Gerät, sondern lediglich gegen diese immer wieder auftauchenden Kompletsets. Zwischen einem Ebuchtset und z.B. Sageruten liegt eine Menge Luft auch ohne dass jemand verarmt.
 Inzwischen habe ich neben meinem persœnlichen Waterloo noch fünf Sets anfangender Kollegen in der Hand gehabt. Bei wirklich allen wurde das Sparpotential in der Schnur gehoben. Bei den Ruten waren teils benutzbare, meist langsamere Modelle dabei. 
Selbstverständlich gibt es preiswerte Setups. Diese sollten jedoch mit etwas Kenntnis der Materie zusammengestellt werden, womit ein Beginner, der von der effizienten Nutzung des Materials keine Ahnung haben kann, gründlich überfordert ist. 
Und elitär: ich habe meine Ausgaben auch in den Bereichen Brandung und Spinnerei noch gut in Erinnerung und finde, dass es grad garnicht so schlecht ist ;-) 
Wenn mich etwas zur Ader lässt ist es die Binderei aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## sundown (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo André und Achim,

ich finde Eure Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen sehr interessant. Mir fehlen leider einige Jahre Erfahrung, ich bin halt auch erst seit kurzem dabei.
Die Qualität der Anfängersets scheint mir sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Es werden immer wieder Sets in der Liga bis 200 Euro empfohlen, die wohl taugen (Vision und andere). Dann gibt es halt noch die Sets, die so verrufen sind: Alles zwischen 30 und 100 Euro. In der Hand hatte ich eine Combo von Balzer, die mir rein gefühlsmäßig nicht so zugesagt hat, und eine Combo von Decathlon. Zweitere war günstig, stimmte von der Abstimmung her nicht und die Rute war sehr weich. Aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen schimmert also schon das durch, was André angedeutet hat: Bei den Anfängersets gibt es viel Mist.

Aber in Andrés Post steht das, was ich meinte: Man kann Empfehlungen geben, die einem schmalen Budget gerecht werden. Mein Vorwurf des Elitären zielt genau darauf ab. Das Fliegenfischen ist teilweise sehr materiell und die Tipps für Einsteiger sind dementsprechend auch meist finanziell nicht einsteigerfreundlich. Ich fände es toll, wenn auch in diese Richtung mehr aktive Tipps gegeben werden.

Aber das ist alles sehr OT. In diesem Fall hat der Eröffner der Themas ja kein Budget genannt. Um dann noch Konstruktives beizutragen:

- Wenn es finanziell möglich ist, würde ich auch einen Kurs empfeheln. Es ist wohl der schnellste und sauberste Weg zum Fliegenfischen.

- Wenn es finanziell sehr knapp ist, würde ich mir selbst eine Ausrüstung zusammentstellen. Hauptaugenmerk würde ich dabei auf eine vernünftige Schnur legen. Weitere Tipps können Dir da auch gerne gegeben werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo,

alle Wochen wieder die selbe Diskusion(en).

Wenn es dem Tim wirklich ernst ist mit der Fliegenfischerei sollte er meiner Meinung nach erst einmal einen Lehrgang besuchen.
Da hat er in Peine, Braunschweig, Hannover, Vienenburg (?) genug Möglichkeiten.
Ob er danach seine Anfangsausrüstung sicherer auswählen kann, möchte ich bezweifeln. 
Der Wurfkurs hilft ihm schneller Erfolge zu erleben und erste Zweifel zu überwinden. Welches die passende Ausrüstung für seinen Wurfstil ist (den er noch nicht hat) kriegt er da auch nicht raus.
Ein bisschen Lehrgeld muss jeder zahlen.
Ich habe ihm per PN mein Einsteigerset, bestehend aus einer Shimano Super Ultegra Fly #5 9 ft. mit passender Rolle, ebenfalls Ultegra Fly mit E-Spule, 2 mal Backing und WF/F-Schnur plus Vorfach angeboten. 
Meiner Meinung nach (und unabhängig von meinem Angebot) würde ich eher nach vernünftigem und bezahlbarem Gebrauchtgerät schauen. Das lässt sich egal wie es ausgeht, besser wieder verkaufen/ weitergeben. Das DAM-Set haust hinterher höchstens in die Tonne. Und wenn Du dabei bleibst Tim, holst Du Dir eh irgendwann was anderes, was besser zu Deinen und den Ansprüchen des zu befischenden Gewässers passt.
Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Geräte- und Selbstfindung.

Neulich stand schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag:
Meiner Meinung nach muss,soll,darf man einem guten Fachhändler mit Gerät im Laden und Wiese vor der Tür nicht weniger trauen als den anonymen Fachleuten in Internetforen.

Gruß aus dem Harz
Tom


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Kurse,Kosten:

http://www.adh-fishing.de/termine.html

http://www.asv-braunschweig.de/index.php?option=com_eventlist&view=eventlist&Itemid=82

http://angelshop-braunschweig.de/shop_content.php?coID=99&XTCsid=82b62c7459a460dbd41dc6c6e219710e

http://www.kapune-angelsport.de/


----------



## Captain.Chaos (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

also ich muss ja mal loswerden nachdem ich alles hier gelesen habe:

mein kumpel hat sich nach jahren mal wieder eine fliegenrute mitgebracht aus den usa und mir in die hand gedrückt. er hat mir 2 worte erzählt und dann hab ich angefangen. nach 5mins hatte ich es raus, so das die fliege halbwegs dahin flog wo ich sie hinhaben wollte!
wieso behauptet ihr bitte es sei so schwierig und man brauche unbedingt einen kurs zum erlernen? sorry aber davon halte ich persönlich nicht allzuviel! ich stelle mich lieber auf den acker und mache meine erfahrungen selbst und lerne dabei! gerade wenn man sich einpaar videos von diversen anglern anguckt, kann man sich viel aneignen und lernen beim zuschauen (mein favourite: matt hayes).

es gibt wahrlich kompliziertere dinge auf der welt, als eine schnur durch die luft zu bewegen |rolleyes


ihr könntet lieber mal einpaar tips zur rute bzw schnur loswerden die einem anfänger zu gute  kommen würden...wie u.A.
- wurfgewicht der rute
- länge der rute
- schnurgewicht 
- rollengröße

(ich beziehe das alles mal auf eine allround rute, die vom ufer aus bedient wird und nicht vom boot. hauptsächlich für forellen und vergleichbares in der größe)


wie wäre diese hier von kogha zum beispiel für den einstieg?
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...iegenruten/kogha-titan-fliegenrute/detail.jsf


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

*so, da hab´ters!*

|rolleyes


----------



## Bellyboater (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Und woher weißt du das du alles richtig machst? Wenn du erst mal Wurffehler in deinem Ablauf drin hast bekommst du sie ganz schwer wieder weg. Ich weiß leider wovon ich rede.


----------



## Captain.Chaos (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

nach 5minuten üben im heimischen garten kann ich wahrlich nicht behaupten gut auswerfen zu können, so wie manche, die diese fischerei schon 20 jahr betreiben!
mir ging es lediglich darum, dass viele fliegenfischen als eine art doktortitel hinstellen mit anschließender professur und das ist es wahrlich nicht! 

ich behaupte mal, dass die wahl der richtigen fliege viel mehr wissen und menschenverstand gepaar mit einer guten beobachtungsgabe bedarf als das "reine auswerfen".

mir als "anfänger" wurde durch den thread hier fast der einstieg etwas madig gemacht. es liest sich alles so, als ob man ohne einen kurs überhaupt keinen schritt nach dem anderen setzen kann und dieses verhalten finde ich falsch!
ich vertrete eben immernoch die meinung, dass der mensch nur lernt, wenn er es selbst macht und manche dinge sind ohne großartige betreuung durchaus machbar!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo,

es wird immer Leute geben die es einfach draufhaben, denen Bewegungsabläufe und Fertigkeiten einfach zufallen, die Fehler, die sie selbst gerade machen erkennen, analysieren und korrigieren können.

Wenn ein Kurs nicht Dein Weg ist, dann geh einen anderen.

Deinen Vergleich mit dem Doktorgrad und der Professur aufnehmend möchte ich nur anmerken, dass ich Fliegenfischen für ein für fast jeden erlernbares Handwerk halte. Aber auch das muss erlernt werden. Hochachtung vor jedem Handwerker, der das seine aus dem Effeff beherrscht, Respekt vor der Zeit und Mühe die er brauchte soweit zu kommen und Dank an die Lehrmeister, die ihm auf diesem Weg mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen.

Des weiteren möchte ich noch anmerken, dass jeder gute Anfängerlehrgang neben dem "reinen rauswerfen" auch Material-, Tackle- und Taktikgrundkenntnisse vermittelt.

Mein Rat also an 99 % aller Flifianfänger: besucht einen Kurs. 

Immer Stramme Leine!
Tom


----------



## WK1956 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*



Captain.Chaos schrieb:


> nach 5minuten üben im heimischen garten kann ich wahrlich nicht behaupten gut auswerfen zu können, so wie manche, die diese fischerei schon 20 jahr betreiben!
> mir ging es lediglich darum, dass viele fliegenfischen als eine art doktortitel hinstellen mit anschließender professur und das ist es wahrlich nicht!
> 
> ich behaupte mal, dass die wahl der richtigen fliege viel mehr wissen und menschenverstand gepaar mit einer guten beobachtungsgabe bedarf als das "reine auswerfen".
> ...


 
ich gebe dir in fast allen Punkten recht.
Fliegenfischen ist sicher keine elitäre Kunst, die nur die Besten der Besten beherschen.
Und man kann sich das Fliegenfischen, wie viele andere Dinge auch, mit Sicherheit selbst aneignen und braucht dann auch kaum einen Vergleich zu scheuen.

Allerdings erleichtert eine Starthilfe, in Form eines Kurses oder Privatlehrers, das Ganze doch ungemein und hilft dazu noch viel Lehrgeld zu sparen.

Ich habe nun schon einige Kurse durchgeführt und dabei lege ich auf die reine Wurfschule nicht allzuviel Wert, das Werfen macht bei mir maximal 20 Prozent aus. Für viel wichtiger erachte ich das richtige Zusammenstellen des Geräts, die Kenntniss der natürlichen Vorbilder der Fliegenmuster, das richtige Anbieten der Fliegen und das praktische Fischen am Wasser. Diese Dinge machen 80 Prozent meiner Kurse aus.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Teilnehmer an meinen Kursen in der Regel in der Lage nach einem 8-stündigen Kurs selbstständig erfolgreich mit der Fliege zu fischen.
Ich bin absolut davon überzeugt, das diese Fähigkeiten bei einem Selbststudium erst nach einem erheblich längerem Zeitraum erreicht werden.

Gruß Werner


----------



## laxvän (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

So, ich klinke mich hier einfafch mal mit ins Thema ein.
Ich habe jetzte meinen ersten Kurs hinter mir und suche nach einer Kombo, die mir als Anfänger nicht gleich den Spaß nimmt und die ich vielleicht, wenn ich geübter im Werfen bin, auch mal an der Küste auf Mefo benutzen kann. 
Ich habe mich auch schon beraten lassen und bin jetzt auf das folgende Angebot gestoßen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310311972505&clk_rvr_id=242737506530 
und wollte mal hören, was die Erfahrenen zu dem Set meinen.


----------



## WK1956 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo,

für was willst du das Set den hauptsächlich nutzen?

Mit dem Meerforellenfischen habe ich keine Erfahrung, das Set würde ich eher als geeignet zum schweren Fliegenfischen (Hechtstreamer u.ä.) einordnen. Zum "normalen" Fliegenfischefischen (Forellen, Äschen) ist es viel zu schwer.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Moin,

ich schließe mich hier mal Werner an. Mit diesem Set kannst du bestenfalls beim Hechtfischen glücklich werden.

Zum Meerforellenfischen an der Küste solltest du eine Siebener Rute wählen, Für die Forellenfischerei im Binnenland Klasse fünf bis sechs.

Mit einer 9' # 6 Rute kannst du im Zweifelsfall an irgendwelchen Seen und mittleren Fließgewässern mit Trockenfliege, Nymphe oder Streamer fischen und auch noch bei wenig Wind mit kleineren Fliegen an die Küste gehen.

... und ich würde mich gerade als Anfänger im Fachhandel beraten lassen, statt im Internet einzukaufen.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## laxvän (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.
Ich tendiere generell auch eher zu einer Beratung im Geschäft aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es auch dabei schief gehen kann....
Beispielsweise ist die Beratung per Internet und Telefon bei jerkbait.com um Einiges besser als hier in den Geschäften vor Ort.


----------



## QSXE (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Also ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen dass für den Anfang eine Etwas teureres Set die bessere Wahl ist, denn dich habe mit billig_Sets noch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, denn mit Sets ab ca 300 € geht das Fliegenfischen meiner Meinung nach viel viel einfacher. 

QSXE


----------



## FliFiDirk (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*

Hallo , da ich selber Kurse gebe und meine das beurteilen zu können kann ich auch nur dazu raten das Du einen Anfängerkurs machst damit Du es richtig lernst und auch erst danach Dein Gerät kaufst. Ich hab immer wieder von Kursteilnehmern gehört das sie ihr Gerät besser nach dem Kurs gekauft hätten weil sie dann wissen worauf es ankommt. Wenn Du irgendeinen billigen Kram kaufst wirst Du eher kein Spass am Fliegenfischen finden . Bei einem vernünftigen Kurs kriegst Du Gerät zur Verfügung gestellt und danach kannst Du eigentlich schon sagen ob das Fliegenfischen etwas für Dich ist, und dann kann man sich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Set machen. Ich verkaufe oft ein Top Set das weit über den Anfängerstatus zu fischen ist welches gerade mal 220 Euro kostet, da hast Du aber was für die ersten Jahre und für länger.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## BigEarn (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen änfänger set ja oder nein??*



Captain.Chaos schrieb:


> ich behaupte mal, dass die wahl der richtigen fliege viel mehr wissen und menschenverstand gepaar mit einer guten beobachtungsgabe bedarf als das "reine auswerfen".



Du sollst auch nicht auswerfen, Du sollst präsentieren  
Die Wahl der richtigen Fliege ist dafür meist (!) weniger kompliziert als man Anfangs denkt, denn die meiste Zeit kommst Du mit wenigen Standardmustern aus. Natürlich hat man irgendwann aber doch die Qual der Wahl beim Blick in die Fliegendose, denn immer nur Standardmuster binden wird mit der Zeit langweilig


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Ich hole mal diesen älteren Strang hervor, da ich mich im neuen Jahr dem Fliegenfischen widmen möchte. (Ein lang gehegter Wunsch von mir.) 

Was sollte ich da als Anfänger kaufen?

Liege ich mit einer Ausrüstung der Klassen 5-6 da richtig für unsere Fliegengewässer in NRW (Erft, Sieg, Kyll)?

Wie sieht es mit Sets für Trocken- und Nassfliegen  oder für Streamer aus? Ist so etwas sinnvoll oder holt man sich die Teile lieber einzeln?


----------



## Hans52152 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Hier gibt es einen Thread über Fliegenrutenkauf.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325369

 Bei diesem Paket fehlen nur die Fliegen.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Abu-Garcia-...d=311920991731&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

 Bei einer 9 Fuß Rute ist die Schnur schon etwas weiter vom Boden weg für den Anfänger und passt als 4 Teiler in einen Koffer. Eine kürzere Rute mit einer anderen Schnurklasse kann man sich immer noch kaufen.

 Fliegen habe ich einzeln gekauft. Wegen der besseren Sichtbarkeit für Anfänger die Bivisible, eine buschige schwarze Fliege mit einem weissen Hechelkranz und die Royal Coachman, mit den weissen Flügelchen, die fangen auch noch.

 Fiegenrute werfen ist keine Hexerei. Sich zeigen lassen von einem der es kann und viele Filme bei YT schauen. Mit Filmen von Hebeisen anfangen, der ist Profi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

klasse Tipps - Danke für Deine Bemühung!!


----------



## Bonsai1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Hallo,
 würde dir raten einen Kurs zu besuchen.Das man in dem Kurs nicht nur Werfen lernt sondern auch etwas über Zubehör,Ruten,Schnurklassen das Verhalten am und im Wasser sollte man auch bedenken.Wenn es ein vernünftiger Kurs ist hat der Ausbilder Ruten in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen und längen dabei.So hat man die Möglichkeit individuell für sich das zu finden was einem fürs erste liegt und womit man dann auch erst mal anfangen kann.Wenn der Einstieg gemacht ist kommt der Rest von ganz alleine.
Ich Persönlich finde es sehr wichtig gerade am Anfang jemanden zu haben der Fehler erkennt und dir erklärt was du falsch machst und noch wichtiger dir zeigt wie es richtig geht.
Wenn man beim Werfen über einen längeren Zeitraum immer wieder die gleichen Fehler macht ist es sehr schwer sich diese wieder abzugewöhnen.Ein Anfängerkurs ist gut investiertes Geld.
Werner Behrens vom Rheinischem Fischereiverband gibt Kurse an der Rur in Heinsberg.Einfach mal Googlen.
Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei deinem Einstieg zum Fliegenfischer.
Gruß
Bonsai1


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Hallo,

da kann ich Bonsai nur 100% zustimmen.



> Wenn man beim Werfen über einen längeren Zeitraum immer wieder die gleichen Fehler macht ist es sehr schwer sich diese wieder abzugewöhnen.



Da leider ganz besonders.

Die Investition in einen guten Lehrer rentiert sich m.E. ein ganzes Leben lang.

Da spreche leider nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung, das sehe ich nur an anderen Anglern.


----------



## jflyfish (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Moin, es gibt noch einen anderen Weg, zwischen 'mach Kurs' oder 'kauf irgendein Anfänger Set'.  Viele Anfänger starten ja nicht mit dem Fliegenfischen sondern praktizieren schon länger andere Angelarten -- häufig auch in einem Verein. Da hilft es mal die Ohren offen zu haben ob es nicht schon Fliegenfischer in eurem Klub gibt. Und wenn das ein guter Verein ist mit nettem Umgang, dann wird dir da sicher geholfen -- das ist der Weg den ich zuerst gehen würde.  Davon abgesehen ist Fliegenfischen nicht so schwer -- nur Mut. jfl


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, es gibt noch einen anderen Weg, zwischen 'mach Kurs' oder 'kauf irgendein Anfänger Set'.  Viele Anfänger starten ja nicht mit dem Fliegenfischen sondern praktizieren schon länger andere Angelarten -- häufig auch in einem Verein. Da hilft es mal die Ohren offen zu haben ob es nicht schon Fliegenfischer in eurem Klub gibt. Und wenn das ein guter Verein ist mit nettem Umgang, dann wird dir da sicher geholfen -- das ist der Weg den ich zuerst gehen würde.  Davon abgesehen ist Fliegenfischen nicht so schwer -- nur Mut. jfl



Hallo,

das ist grundsätzlich richtig und bei Tipps für die praktische Anwendung auch zweckmäßig.
Aber nicht jeder gute Fliegenfischer ist auch ein guter Wurflehrer. Ich z.B. möchte niemanden zumuten, von mir das Fliegenwerfen zu erlernen, denn für das Vermitteln von der Fliegenwerferei habe ich keine Ader. Das weiss ich und deshalb beschränke ich mich hierbei auf Tipps für das Fischen an sich..
Man braucht schon jemanden, der für das Vermitteln der Technik auch geeignet ist, da gibt es sicher den Einen oder Anderen unter den Fliegenfischern, aber beileibe nicht jeder kann das und wenn man erst mal ein paar Fehler drin hat, sind die nur schwer rückgängig zu machen.
Eins stimmt aber: besonders schwierig ist es nicht und jeder, der nicht zwei linke Hände hat, kann es an einem Tag erlernen.
Die Perfektion kommt dann später.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, es gibt noch einen anderen Weg, zwischen 'mach Kurs' oder 'kauf irgendein Anfänger Set'.  Viele Anfänger starten ja nicht mit dem Fliegenfischen sondern praktizieren schon länger andere Angelarten -- häufig auch in einem Verein. Da hilft es mal die Ohren offen zu haben ob es nicht schon Fliegenfischer in eurem Klub gibt. Und wenn das ein guter Verein ist mit nettem Umgang, dann wird dir da sicher geholfen -- das ist der Weg den ich zuerst gehen würde.  Davon abgesehen ist Fliegenfischen nicht so schwer -- nur Mut. jfl



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ergänzend kann man noch dazu sagen, daß es einem Neu-Fliegenfischer überhaupt nichts bringt, wenn er an einem baumlosen, breiten Fluß den Überkopfwurf ala' Mr. XY erlernt obwohl seine Heimatgewässer stark bewachsen und schmal sind.
Die Fliege muss zum Fisch, wie das aussieht ist zweitrangig.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Hallo,

ich sehe das eher wie Lajos.

Es gibt m.E. mehr gute Fliegenfischer als gute Lehrer.

Aber ein  guter Lehrer muss nicht unbedingt ein kommerzieller Instructor sein, umgekehrt wahrscheinlich auch nicht.



> Die Fliege muss zum Fisch, wie das aussieht ist zweitrangig.



Keine Einwände, außer man soll Brad Pitt doubeln.


----------



## Marsvin (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Moin,




Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> .
> Die Fliege muss zum Fisch, wie das aussieht ist zweitrangig.



Jein... 

Wenn es die Fliege gerade mal so zu dem Fisch schafft, der in einem hindernisfreien Bereich in bequemer Distanz steht und gerade alles frisst, was auf ihn zutreibt, reicht es zwar, um _*diesen Fisch *_zu fangen...  

... aber da geht noch viel mehr, und dann reicht es eventuell auch für die selektive große Forelle, die ganz vertrackt unter dem Busch an der anderen Seite im Strömungsschatten steht und sich sehr wählerisch ihre Beute aussucht.

Es macht schon Sinn, es gleich richtig zu lernen. 


Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Da ich Autodidakt bin, werde ich es zunächst auf eigene Faust probieren. Ich plane aber auch im Frühjahr oder Sommer einen Fliegenfischerkurs zu belegen. Ich habe in anderen Zusammenhängen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man aus Kursen mehr mitnehmen kann, wenn man nicht bei Null anfängt, sondern schon mit Vorkenntnissen hingeht. Wenn es das Wetter zulässt werden ich am WE auf der grünen Wiese werfen üben. Erst mal mit Wollfaden, statt Fliege dran.


----------



## WK1956 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Davor würde ich abraten, entweder geleich einen Kurs machen oder es selbst versuchen. Meine schwierigsten Kursteilnehmer waren immer die, die stolz verkündet haben, sie werfen ja schon ein Jahr. Die selbst antrainierten Fehler sind nur sehr schwer wieder wegzubekommen.


----------



## Marsvin (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Moin,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da ich Autodidakt bin, werde ich es zunächst auf eigene Faust probieren. Ich plane aber auch im Frühjahr oder Sommer einen Fliegenfischerkurs zu belegen. Ich habe in anderen Zusammenhängen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man aus Kursen mehr mitnehmen kann, wenn man nicht bei Null anfängt, sondern schon mit Vorkenntnissen hingeht. Wenn es das Wetter zulässt werden ich am WE auf der grünen Wiese werfen üben. Erst mal mit Wollfaden, statt Fliege dran.



Ich gebe seit inzwischen fast 20 Jahren professionell Fliegenfischerkurse. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es mir relativ leicht fällt, jemandem das Fliegenfischen beizubringen, der bei Null anfängt. Probleme bereiten dagegen häufig diejenigen, die es vorher auf eigene Faust versucht haben und sich dabei selbst eine Menge Wurffehler und verkehrte Bewegungsabläufe angewöhnt haben. 

Ein anderer Aspekt ist auch, dass es vernünftiger ist, sich das passende Gerät erst _*nach*_ einem Kurs anzuschaffen. Oft weiß man dann erst wirklich, was am besten passt.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Hans52152 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*

Was sind das für Wurffehler die man sich antrainieren kann?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Anfängerset ja oder nein??*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Was sind das für Wurffehler die man sich antrainieren kann?



Hallo,

die liegen meist im ergonomischen Bereich.
Werfen mit zuviel Kraftaufwand. Falsches, bis kaum vorhandenes Timing, zu hektisch. Probleme beim Doppelzug.
Werfen so um die 20 Meter (gut, braucht man nicht so oft) nicht, oder nur mit sehr hohem Kraftaufwand möglich.
Deutlich merkt man es daran, wie lange man am Tag durchhält. Wenn jemand, der halbwegs gesund ist, nach vier bis sechs Stunden Fliegenwerfens schon schlapp ist, macht er einiges falsch.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

